# SASL authentication problem SMTP (solved)

## benjamin200

Hallo, 

ich habe einen Mail-Server mit cyrus-sasl, cyrus-imapd und Postfix aufgesetzt. Die User werden gegen eine MySQL Datenbank authentifiziert. Als Unterstützung habe ich das Howto auf ... 

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/index.html

...verwendet. Der IMAP Server läuft jetzt auch. Ich kann mich mit einem angelegten User per IMAP authentifizierung und Ordner erstellen. Sobald ich aber die SMTP Funktion verwenden möchte erhalten ich eine Fehlermeldung vom Mail-Client (KMAIL) "Most likely the password ist wrong". 

meine /etc/pam.d/smtp 

```

auth sufficient pam_mysql.so user=mailadmin passwd=geheim host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=p$ 

 

auth sufficient 

 

account required pam_mysql.so user=mailadmin passwd=geheim host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=$ 

 

account sufficient 

```

meine /usr/lib/sasl/smtpd.conf 

```

pwcheck_method: saslauthd 

```

Und hier die Fehlermeldung, die mir in /var/log/messages geschrieben wird: 

```

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: connect from server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254] 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: server.linux-world.site: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: 192.168.0.254: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: server.linux-world.site: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: 192.168.0.254: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 220 server.linux-world.site ESMTP Postfix 

Feb 14 12:44:29 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: watchdog_pat: 0x80a9ef0 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: < server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: EHLO server.linux-world.site 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-server.linux-world.site 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-PIPELINING 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-SIZE 10240000 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-VRFY 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-ETRN 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-AUTH CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN NTLM 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250-AUTH=CRAM-MD5 DIGEST-MD5 LOGIN PLAIN NTLM 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: server.linux-world.site: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: match_list_match: 192.168.0.254: no match 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 250 8BITMIME 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: watchdog_pat: 0x80a9ef0 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: < server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: AUTH LOGIN 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username: 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: < server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: MjAwMDE= 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: 20001 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password: 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: < server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: dGVzdA== 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: test 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unknown password verifier 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: warning: server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: > server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254]: 535 Error: authentication failed 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: watchdog_pat: 0x80a9ef0 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: smtp_get: EOF 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: lost connection after AUTH from server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254] 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: disconnect from server.linux-world.site[192.168.0.254] 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: master_notify: status 1 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: connection closed 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: watchdog_stop: 0x80a9ef0 

Feb 14 12:44:30 server postfix/smtpd[11481]: watchdog_start: 0x80a9ef0 

```

Ich verstehe nicht wieso IMAP so fein funktioniert, aber SMTP nicht. 

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? 

Gruß, 

Benjamin

----------

## EtaCarinae

Hi!

Dann werde ich mich auch noch mal wieder mit dranhängen. Auch bei mir läuft Cyrus jetzt. Meine Config ist so ziemlich ich gleiche wir bei Benjamin.

Wenn ein Mailclient (Mozilla-Thunderbird) versucht eine Mail loszuwerden dann bekomme ich das hier in /var/log/messages:

```
Feb 15 18:41:54 andromeda postfix/smtpd[2785]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unknown password verifier

Feb 15 18:41:54 andromeda postfix/smtpd[2785]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.3]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed
```

IMAP-Login klappt wunderbar.

Kann uns jemand beistehen und einen Tipp geben?

Vielen Dank schonmal dafür!

Alex

----------

## M@rio

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> meine /etc/pam.d/smtp 

 

In /etc/conf.d/saslauthd auch  SASLAUTHD_OPTS=" -a pam" eingetragen?

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> account required pam_mysql.so user=mailadmin passwd=geheim host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=$ 
> ...

 

passwdcolumn=$? Ist das ein Tippfehler oder heist die Spalte in Mysql bei dir wirklich so?

----------

## dakjo

Laut Doku soll das ja wohl so sein oder?

```

auth sufficient pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=secret host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 logtable=log logmsgcolumn=msg logusercolumn=user loghostcolumn=host logpidcolumn=pid logtimecolumn=time

auth sufficient pam_unix_auth.so

account required pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=secret host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 logtable=log logmsgcolumn=msg logusercolumn=user loghostcolumn=host logpidcolumn=pid logtimecolumn=time

account  sufficient       pam_unix_acct.so

```

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Dieko,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Die beiden Zeilen hatte ich schon drin, und habe sie auch jetzt nochmal hinzugefügt. Aber trotzdem gleicher Fehler. Siehe Log:

```

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: < unknown[192.168.0.3]: AUTH LOGIN

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: sasl_method LOGIN

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Username:

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: > unknown[192.168.0.3]: 334 VXNlcm5hbWU6

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: < unknown[192.168.0.3]: MTAwMDE=

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: 10001

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: uncoded challenge: Password:

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: > unknown[192.168.0.3]: 334 UGFzc3dvcmQ6

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: < unknown[192.168.0.3]: dGVzdA==

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtpd_sasl_authenticate: decoded response: test

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: warning: SASL authentication failure: Could not open /etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=3

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: warning: SASL authentication problem: unknown password verifier

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: warning: unknown[192.168.0.3]: SASL LOGIN authentication failed

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: > unknown[192.168.0.3]: 535 Error: authentication failed

Feb 16 22:30:26 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: watchdog_pat: 0x80a4e60

Feb 16 22:30:50 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: smtp_get: EOF

Feb 16 22:30:50 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: lost connection after AUTH from unknown[192.168.0.3]

Feb 16 22:30:50 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: disconnect from unknown[192.168.0.3]

Feb 16 22:30:50 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: master_notify: status 1

Feb 16 22:30:50 server postfix/smtpd[21189]: connection closed

```

Bezüglich der beiden Einträge: scheinen ja nur zur Imigration von WU-IMAP sein, oder?

http://www.delouw.ch/linux/Postfix-Cyrus-Web-cyradm-HOWTO/html/pam-config.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The lines containing pam_unix_auth.so and pam_unix_acct.so  are only needed if you are migrating from WU-IMAP to Cyrus. This allows you to authenticate with its old unix-password AND its new mysql-based password
> 
> 

 

Hast du auch ...

```

pwcheck_method: saslauthd 

```

... in deiner smtpd.conf stehen?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Lösung:

Nicht die Datei /usr/lib/sasl2/smtpd.conf verwenden, sondern /etc/sasl2/smtpd.conf 

Dort muss folgendes stehen:

```

pwcheck_method:saslauthd

```

Dienste neustarten

```

/etc/init.d/postfix restart

/etc/init.d/saslauthd restart

/etc/init.d/cyrus restart

```

Das wars  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hätte auch noch eine Frage:

Brauche ich wirklich ldap als USEflag

G. Roland

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hätte auch noch eine Frage: 
> 
> Brauche ich wirklich ldap als USEflag 
> ...

 

für welches Paket?

----------

## Tinitus

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> hätte auch noch eine Frage: 
> 
> Brauche ich wirklich ldap als USEflag 
> ...

 

postfix

cyrus imap

cyrus-sasl

web-cyradm

mysql

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postfix
> 
> cyrus imap
> ...

 

wenn du wirklich ldap verwenden willst lautet die Antwort ja. Ansonsten kannst du es getrost weglasen.

----------

